# opening day



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck guys!!! On the way to the blind now. Be safe out there, take pics, and post your results later today!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i hope i see some birds today ..its a crappy day out ducks dont fly on days like this


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Knocked down 4 woodies NW of c-bus with a friend. Found someone's bag of decoys under a log jam too ???


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a good shoot w/ jbbobcat this morning. Hunted Nimisila reservoir. Ended up with a widgeon, mallard, wood duck, and jb shot the ever elusive coot  Should have had a few more birds. That can be blamed on some rusty shooting from us and the guys in the blind next to us who were a bunch of skybusting sob's. Outside of the skybusters, had a good time. Nice day (minus the 30mph winds) to start the season!!!

I was waiting for someone to shoot the "snow goose"


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fun hunt...we need to learn to shoot


----------

